# دورة فى شرح برنامج ادارة المرور Synchro 6.0 .. متجدد فتابعونا



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يسعدنى ويشرفنى انى اقدم لحضراتكم دورة مبسطه فى شرح برنامج يقوم بدراسه الحركة المروريه عند نقطه تقاطع بين طريقين او اكثر 
اسم البرنامج 
Synchro 6.0
حجم البرنامج 
10 MB
تحميل البرنامج 
LodySoft.Synchro6.rar

خريطة عمل الدورة
قمت بتقسيم الدورة الى عدة اقسام 
​الدرس الاول : هو كيفيه تسطيب البرنامج 
الدرس الثانى : هو التعرف على البرنامج 
الدرس الثالث : هو عمليه حصر البيانات المطلوبه للعمل ( حصر ميدانى)
الدرس الرابع : كيفيه ادخال البيانات الى البرنامج 
الدرس الخامس : تحديد مستوى خدمة النقطه التى نقوم بالدراسه عندها من خلال البيانات المُدخله 
الدرس السادس: كيفيه تحسين مستوى الخدمه عند نقطة الدراسه


 تنزيل الدروس متجدد فتابعوا معنا 


الدرس الاول : تسطيب السينكرو 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_LNbxxqEcQ

 الدرس الثانى : التعرف على وجهة برنامج السينكرو وادواته
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tftOULpWZV0

​


----------



## usamael2000 (24 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t340699.html#post2773495

فى الرابط اعلاه يوجد النسخة الاحدث من البرنامج 
Synchro 8

اعتقد من الافضل عمل الشرح عليها
و موفق ان شاء الله

تحياتى
اسامة


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
انا فعلا دورت على اصدار احدث اعمل عليه الشرح لكن للاسف كانت المشكله عندى فى ايجاد الكراك 
لكن اسمحلى انى اكمل الشرح على الاصدار القديم عشان ميحصلش تشتيت للناس 
​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (25 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ||refoo|| (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير لما ينتفع به الناس وجعل كل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزانا واياكم 
انتظروا الدرس الثالث 
الحصر الميدانى​


----------



## هلمت (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا يا أخي للكرم الكبير منك والمجهود الفاضل....اضافة جديدة للملتقى.


----------



## م.قيس (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور أخانا وننتظر الجديد ، وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ROUDS (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيدنصير (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فواز العنسي (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي اذا سمحت معك البرنامج المروري 
[h=1]PTV Vissim[/h]


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (26 نوفمبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي اذا سمحت معك البرنامج المروري
> *PTV Vissim*



وجزاك مثله 
لا والله يا اخى مش عندى برنامج 
*PTV Vissim
ولا اعرف فيما يستخدم 
*


----------



## مهندس خالد عبدالكريم (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بعتذر لاخوانى عن الانقطاع الطويل لظروف خارجه عن الارادة وان شاء الله اعود اليكم من جديد لنكمل هذة الدروس للبرنامج


----------



## م ماجا (28 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا.. وارجو رفع الدروس المتبقيه


----------



## حمد عطوان (17 يوليو 2013)

مشموووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ragelalmra (7 أكتوبر 2013)

تشكر يا مهندس خالد وجزاك الله..ولكن طال انتظارنا لبقية الدروس..


----------



## genius2020 (27 فبراير 2014)

ريت حضرتك م/ خالد تكمل شرح البرنامج​


----------



## kurdish man (8 مارس 2014)

هل يوجد شرح لبرنامج Synchro 8؟


----------



## efary (21 مارس 2014)

مشكور مهندس خالد عبدالكريم ما قصرت وفالك التوفيق دايما في كل اعمالك


----------



## alsadaf2007 (4 مايو 2014)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## Asma Bougzia (31 مايو 2014)

الدرس الثالث​ : هو عمليه حصر البيانات المطلوبه للعمل ( حصر ميدانى)​الدرس الرابع​ : كيفيه ادخال البيانات الى البرنامج ​الدرس الخامس​ : تحديد مستوى خدمة النقطه التى نقوم بالدراسه عندها من خلال البيانات المُدخله ​الدرس السادس​: كيفيه تحسين مستوى الخدمه عند نقطة الدراسه ????​


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (23 يناير 2016)

منتضرين بقية الدروس بارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (24 مارس 2017)

Asma Bougzia قال:


> الدرس الثالث​ : هو عمليه حصر البيانات المطلوبه للعمل ( حصر ميدانى)​الدرس الرابع​ : كيفيه ادخال البيانات الى البرنامج ​الدرس الخامس​ : تحديد مستوى خدمة النقطه التى نقوم بالدراسه عندها من خلال البيانات المُدخله ​الدرس السادس​: كيفيه تحسين مستوى الخدمه عند نقطة الدراسه ????​



السلام عليكم ...أين البقية؟


----------



## yamanabd (6 مايو 2019)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي


----------

